# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مجادعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 2

## ودالنعمة

*مريــــــــــــخ الدهــــــب زعيـــــــم بلادنا وكفّا
وجمهورو الصفوة ياخي ان كنت غابّي العِرْفة
كاســــــــاتو وبطـــــــولاتو بالجــو تجيك منزفّة
مو متــــــــل اب صفــــــر واقـــع تقول من قفّة
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*مشهـــــــورة الهــــزايم البــــ الصفر ممهورة
عشـــــــرات السنين لا كاس دهـــب لا كورة
صفراب البطـــــــولات،، والجيــــوب مشرورة
خمسة مازيمبي في استاد الهلال منكورة؟؟
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*يا هلالابيّة هـــــاك من الشّـــــــــعر دا وشيلي
لسان حــــــــالك يقول الهـــــزايمو هدّت حيلي
لا نافـــــــع معــــــــاك ســــــــادومبا لا امبيلي
الاهلي وهلال كادوقلي،، استرنا يا اسماعيلي
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*الــصــــــلاة والــســــــلام مـن ربـنـا الـقــــيــوم
على صاحـب الرســالـة محـمــــــد الـمعصـــوم
يا رب يا كــريــم تـجـعـــلـنـا نـحـن عــمـــــــــوم
فـي تـقــوى وثـبـات.. لـمــــّا القيـامـــة تـقـــوم
*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*الايام مناظر في شريط ملفوف
ساعه يفرحن وساعات يجيبن خوف
سمح الزول يعيش واضح علي المكشوف
وماينضاري مادام الله فوق بيشوف
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مافى كلام يا ابو حميد واصل نجيك بعد كورة جنوب افريقيا 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*هلا هلا
اجدع كمان وكمان
ياالشعرك لي زعيمنا صان
وللمنبر زادو حلاوه  وزان
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ودالنعمة أجدع في زعيمك واتغزل
سمح قولك جميل ونظيف ومعزل
اتجدع خلي قلوب الصفراب  تزلزل
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

* ود النعمة قول و أكتب دوام ما تزهــج
 فوق شان الزعيم نجماً بريقو أتوهـــج
 أكتب و صد عديل عن الطريق الأعوج
 و أجعل للصدق عندك عزيمة و منـهج
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اها والما بعرف اتجدع يعمل شنو؟؟؟؟
يشيل حجر يفنو مثلا....
...........
لكن ابداع ايها المجدعاتى
من قبيل ماسك راسى خايف لى جدعة تضربنى
باذات الجدعة الفيها شمار وكسبرة دى
دى بتكسر الراس
وانتو عارفنى براكم انا زول حساس
.............
لكم منى كل التحايا
بس ابعدو من المحايا

*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*    مريخنا العظيم كاساتو جوة وبرة
                                                     بالجو والارض جاهزين للدواس في الحرة
                                                         مريخاب حمر للفتنة ما بنتجرا
                                                         حب الزعيم مالي القلوب فد مرة
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*   مريخاب حمر حب الزعيم جوانا
                                                       ما بنهاب فريق من جوة او من غانا
                                                          للعرضة الكبيرة افريقيا تتلقانا
  الجلفوط هناك بي صفرو الكبير بي ورانا
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*  جلفوطنا الكبير جوة الزريبة دسناهو
                                                     ما خلينا ليهو كاس السودان شلناهو
                                                      راجي الخلى كل الجلافيط بي وراهو
                                                     وهنو الساقها بي جنب الجناح ألفاهو
                                                      ما قلق العجيب ختاها ليو بي وراهو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*




حب الزعيم مالي القلوب فد مرة




تسلم ياقلب

*

----------


## ودالنعمة

*سلام يا هلنا 
البيكم تطيب ايامنا وتتهنا
النار لي عدوكم ولي حبيبكم الجنة 
سامعين بي كرمكم ولي فضلكم رنة
*

----------


## hamdi73

*صباح الخير عليكم أنتو يا صفوة و يا زينين 
بيكم تكبر الفرحة و تمسحوا دمعة العينيــــن
نوزع للأمل بينا عشان الخير يكون خـــيرين
لى ناسًا عزاز بالجد و بى ناساً كرام طيبيـن




*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالنعمة
					

الــصــــــلاة والــســــــلام مـن ربـنـا الـقــــيــوم
على صاحـب الرســالـة محـمــــــد الـمعصـــوم
يا رب يا كــريــم تـجـعـــلـنـا نـحـن عــمـــــــــوم
فـي تـقــوى وثـبـات.. لـمــــّا القيـامـــة تـقـــوم



  صل الله عليه وسلم 
اللهم امييين

*** 

*

----------


## hamdi73

*هٌلا هٌلا أدونا من بيت القصيد .

*

----------

